# RMS Escalante



## akadavidwebb (Sep 18, 2011)

hi All

I'm looking for any information available pics/history in regards to the RMS Escalante. I know my father, Gordon Shepherd, served aboard her but know little more about the ship or my fathers time in the service.

Any help or information would be very much appreciated.

Many thanks

Russ


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Russ, There is a photograph and a fair amount of info about the Escalante at this link;
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/3426/title/escalante/cat/510


----------



## akadavidwebb (Sep 18, 2011)

*Belated Thanks!*

Great stuff thank you so much for that.. It literally just struck me that I didn't thank you for your help..humblest apologies for the late reply.


----------



## brianlcater (Feb 19, 2017)

*rms escalante*

I did two trips as Third Mate on the Escalante covering the period September to December 1959. Come back to me if you wish.


----------

